

Outsourcing Marketing: How $300/mo on ODesk Boosts Our Traction by 14% - MarketingDevil
http://www.startupmoon.com/outsourcing-marketing-how-300mo-on-odesk-boosts-our-traction-by-14/

======
physPop
I am confused. As marketers, surely you are familiar with the old adage "you
get what you pay for." I feel this applies directly in outsourcing -- skilled
labour does not come cheap.

How can you be confident in results for such large data research pulls (which
take time) when effectively scraping the bottom of the barrel of freelancers
with such insultingly low outsourcing budgets?

Furthermore, I don't particularly agree with the assertion that you can fully
decouple the research process from domain expertise. Should a problem arise,
understanding of the project, background, and goals is key to deciding a
course of action, especially if you're outsourcing some analytics.

